# Thought of Ya'll again.



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Here I am crawling Craigslist..and found this...

Made me think of ya'll.

http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/3566795269.html

CM4ever


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang, wish i had the funds. I am pretty sure I know who has that for sale and he has some good stuff from time to time.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice rig but not at that price even if it was brand spanking new.


----------



## Alfredo8100 (Jan 24, 2013)

The design of your vehicle can say lot about you.The aerodynamic and innovative design of the car helps it stand out among other concept cars.Looking simple but nice.


----------

